# How many friends do you have Irl?



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

None.......for me. How many friends do you have Irl?


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2015)

I only consider 2 others to be my friends IRL. One of them is like my partner (NOT IN ROMANCE WAYS) since we do everything together :3

And the other guy, its friendly banter


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I only consider 2 others to be my friends IRL. One of them is like my partner (NOT IN ROMANCE WAYS) since we do everything together :3
> 
> And the other guy, its friendly banter



Oh lol my partner could have gotten many different ideas from that


----------



## sock (Sep 22, 2015)

I have two really really close friends. Then I have others, who are more of acquaintances, I suppose. But I don't really want, or need any more than the couple I have. Friendship for me is about quality, not quantity.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 22, 2015)

None.  I used to have two back when I lived in a different state, but since I moved and they never e-mail me anymore (smh!?!? I always emailed them but they stopped replying.  i don't even know what I did wrong...) I can't really say I have any.

I'm hoping I'll make friends after I move, since the neighborhood seems nice.  I just don't know.... it's really hard to imo


----------



## Kess (Sep 22, 2015)

3
My best friend of 12+ years
My best friend of like 6+ years
and my boyfriend, we've known each other since April/May 2014 our 2 year dating anniversary is June 4th 2016 ^.^


----------



## mogyay (Sep 22, 2015)

i have 5 close friends (i guess i have one 'best' friend but best friend sounds lame) and about 25-30 or so friends! mostly from high school, but quite a few from uni and other things!

edit: i only have 2 online friends though which is i'm guessing is probably different to a lot of ppl on here


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 22, 2015)

Zero


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

I only consider 5 or 6 people I know to be actual friends.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 22, 2015)

I have like 20 good friends??


----------



## Celestefey (Sep 22, 2015)

3 close close friends irl. I have several other "friends" but I'm not sure if I can ever classify them as that. To me I've always been used to having a small close friendship group (which I like) so I'm not sure what people would call a "friend", really. I mean, I have people that I hang out with at school sometimes, and talk to in form time and in lessons and stuff, and we get along well, follow each other on Tumblr and stuff like that... I'd consider them to be friends but, I don't really hang out with them outside of school, nor do I know them that well.

If we're counting online friends, then 4 close online friends. I talk to some other people too but again we aren't that close.


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 22, 2015)

None. I don't like friends. Leave me alone already.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 22, 2015)

I have 8 real life friends however I haven't talked to half of them for the longest time 
but I only have one "best friend"


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 22, 2015)

none


----------



## Squidward (Sep 22, 2015)

I have 1 friend, but I promised myself I would work harder on relationships from now on since I'm not really good at keeping in touch.


----------



## Isabella (Sep 22, 2015)

all my close friends moved for college, sure we still text but it's not the same.
i need new friends lol


----------



## Hatori (Sep 22, 2015)

Hmm.. I'd say 3. 

I've met one of them during high school a few years back and she's been the sweetest person to me ever. Very grateful to have her, but sadly I haven't been in contact with her for a few months now. 

Another I've met during high school and we've hung out and talked a lot! Very awesome person.

Lastly, my best friend ever. Met him since middle school and we've been talking and hanging out for years on and still do! He's extremely awesome and fun to be with.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 22, 2015)

I think I have five or six friends that I feel close enough to let in my house. I'm making more tech friends at my university though.


----------



## paintedwings (Sep 22, 2015)

I have about 7 normal friends, and one proper best friend as of now ^-^


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 22, 2015)

My best friends are 2,one of +2 years than me,and the other one +1


----------



## kayleee (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm the kind of person who is like friends with whoever I'm around at the time, so like my coworkers or people I have classes with. But I'm obviously not super close to any of them. I have a few really close friends though, my best friend of 12+ years, my boyfriend, my best friends' boyfriend, etc.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 22, 2015)

I came from a huge grade school so I got around 40-50 Super close friends, I would call about 20 to be my best friends.
I am in a smaller high school but everyone there is super friendly. I keep close contact with as much people as possible so I think I have ~180 friends. I lost contact with some so ~100 good friends and ~20 best guys friends and ~20 best girl friends


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 22, 2015)

I have 2 friends online that I've known for a long time, a lot of people I kind of know that I huess could be called friends (like on tbt and in other places)
IRL I have a few people I hang out with in school. Guess they are considered friends, but I don't really feel very comfortable around them. I know that we won't keep speaking after we graduate from this school in less than a year.


----------



## peachprincess9 (Sep 22, 2015)

5, one moved away T~T


----------



## boujee (Sep 22, 2015)

Mmm
Well I'm pretty charismatic in real life, so I'm well like.
I have around 9 close friends that I hang out with on a regular basis.
Everyone else are like good friends. Like if I want hang out, they'll be the type to drop by or make suggestions in like where to go. I also love shopping, so I tend to help them with clothing and taste. I also do a few of their makeup, like what products to get and help them apply it.


----------



## Wholockian (Sep 22, 2015)

About 10? I hang around in a group of about 9 people, and then I have a really good friend outside of school


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 22, 2015)

I consider my boyfriend my best friend. I can go to him for anything and he won't laugh at me. 
Other than that, I don't have really close irl friends. I mainly consider them just people to talk to. However, there is this one guy in my class who likes anime like me so we've been chatting about that. But I don't really have anyone I'd like to hang out with irl and it's kind of depressing. It's hard to find people with similar interests. I guess my interests are just strange or something. 

Don't get me wrong, I used to have tons of best friends that I would do anything with and had so much in common with. After high school, I just haven't had that which is odd because in college everyone seems so chill and easygoing. Perhaps it's just the lack of spare time we all used to have. 

But I have a lot of online friends that I chat with so it's better than no friends at least. At least that means I'm a likable person. I dunno. I get down about it sometimes but it just means I have to try harder.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 22, 2015)

kayleee said:


> I'm the kind of person who is like friends with whoever I'm around at the time, so like my coworkers or people I have classes with. But I'm obviously not super close to any of them. I have a few really close friends though, my best friend of 12+ years, my boyfriend, my best friends' boyfriend, etc.



Yeah I totally get this, I talk to people in school and stuff but we never actually meet eachother besides in school and if we finish the school or something we just never talk again.


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 22, 2015)

5 or so

I know a ****-ton of people though haha


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 22, 2015)

Umm I'm like the popular guy irl so I have a LOT of "friends". But they're just people I can hang out with and they aren't really real friends, so I have very few real friends.


----------



## Meg-Mog (Sep 22, 2015)

hmm
I have my best friend Tina. - living together now.
I have a group of friends from school that we meet once everyone is free.
I have work mates that i will happily get drunk with. 
And then i have online friends who i go to for support.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 22, 2015)

None. I used to have "school friends" who I sat with at lunch and paired up with for projects, but we never hung out outside of class.


----------



## kayleee (Sep 22, 2015)

Squidward said:


> Yeah I totally get this, I talk to people in school and stuff but we never actually meet eachother besides in school and if we finish the school or something we just never talk again.



Yes that's me exactly! They're not really personal friendships at all but that doesn't bother me because I'm not a super open person


----------



## Tao (Sep 22, 2015)

I have two close friends. 
One of them I see or speak to very regularly. The other I don't see much of any more, but they're 'one of those' friends that I know we'll still be close even if we don't speak for a while.


Everybody else is pretty much an acquaintance.  I'll 'hang out' with them if they just happen to be in the same place doing the same thing as me, but otherwise I won't really go out of my way to speak to them.


----------



## Limon (Sep 22, 2015)

I have three good friends.


----------



## AS176 (Sep 22, 2015)

Like 7 close friends 20 friends total


----------



## Pearls (Sep 22, 2015)

i have 3 friends


----------



## tumut (Sep 22, 2015)

I have 4 close friends and about 9 total.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 22, 2015)

depends on your definition of friends

i have 4 close friends, i have around 15 friends, and i have around 20 acquaintances who i talk to in school.

but my 4 close friends all moved so i never get to see them in person :+)) but we still talk every day so it's pretty chill


----------



## Spongebob (Sep 22, 2015)

I have about 20 friends irl


----------



## mintellect (Sep 22, 2015)

Squidward said:


> Yeah I totally get this, I talk to people in school and stuff but we never actually meet eachother besides in school and if we finish the school or something we just never talk again.



Me all the way. I have like three friends, but we never contact each other outside school. During summer vacation we just do our own thing.
Also, I used to have a best friend like every year, but the next year we ended up in different classes and just drifted apart and never spoke again. And then I got a new best friend.
In fifth grade I finally stopped with the "best friends" thing, and I joined a group of kids and we became friends. I'm close friends with about 3 of them (and the only friends I have really) and we've been friends for about 3 years, the longest time I've had a friend.
One of them is a guy who I've actually developed a crush on. Unfortunetly he or any of my other friends aren't in any of my classes, except for one who's in my lunch period. And they seem to be getting sick of my saying hi to them in the halls.

*First day*
Me: Hi!
Friend: Hi!
*Few days later*
Me: Hi!
Friend: Hi!
*Few days later*
Me: Hi! 
Friend: Hi.
*Few days later*
Me: Hi!
Friend: *looks and walks away*

Maybe I should be a bit less enthusiastic when I say hi.


----------



## Contessa (Sep 22, 2015)

I have a small amount but I'd say like 5 close friends


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 22, 2015)

I've also reached a grand total of zero.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 22, 2015)

13. They are all closely related, though.


----------



## Llust (Sep 22, 2015)

genuine & close friends? none
fake friends i.e. acquaintances? pretty much my whole grade


----------



## Oldcatlady (Sep 22, 2015)

~ 12 people whom i talk to every day, but i wouldn't say that we're super close.
A bunch of other acquintances whom i talk to from time to time.
No one that I would consider a best friend right now tbh.


----------



## Heyden (Sep 22, 2015)

About 10-15 close friends taht I talk to on a regular basis and maybe 30 friends I talk to casually
I'm somewhat social but antisocial at the same time idk


----------



## ams (Sep 22, 2015)

I have 2 friends from high school I'm still in contact with, 1 from university, and about 6 at school right now. Plus a lot of other people at school that I'm friendly with but wouldn't hang out with on weekends.


----------



## Raffy (Sep 22, 2015)

friends or close friends? 

I have a big number of just friends maybe like 30 - 45

close/best friends would be 7

idk how you guys have zero friends.


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 22, 2015)

tbh i have one friend who is literally a sister to me,, but i have a like immediate friend group of 15 ppl i guess. and then i'm friendly with everyone in my classes?? idk i like to be friends with everyone lol


----------



## Beardo (Sep 22, 2015)

Hold on, let me count...

Isabella,Eric,Kyle,Noah,Callie,Johanna,Ellie,Rachel,Georgie,Gracia... 

10 (3 really close, and 7 that are a bit more distant, but still good friends)


----------



## Contessa (Sep 22, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Hold on, let me count...
> 
> Isabella,Eric,Kyle,Noah,Callie,Johanna,Ellie,Rachel,Georgie,Gracia...
> 
> 10 (3 really close, and 7 that are a bit more distant, but still good friends)


Chloe? Broke?


----------



## Jake (Sep 22, 2015)

I've got 6-7 close friends who I actually make effort to speak to/see at least once a week, then I've probably got 7-10 more who I speak to casually every so often.


----------



## Beardo (Sep 22, 2015)

Contessa said:


> Chloe? Broke?



Omg wow they slipped my mind for a minute. Make that 12!


----------



## Llust (Sep 22, 2015)

Raffy said:


> idk how you guys have zero friends.



in terms of actual close friends, its most likely drama/insecurity issues between everyone. i dont have an explanation for people who dont have acquaintances in general


----------



## riummi (Sep 22, 2015)

i dont have any best friends, mainly somewhat close ones. I think around 3 super close ones and like 10 other friends that i only chat with casually


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Sep 22, 2015)

I'd say I consider myself to have 6 actual friends.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 22, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> None.......for me. How many friends do you have Irl?



I consider 4 people to be my actual friends, the other people are just people I socialize with, but if I included everyone probably 8 or 9.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 22, 2015)

I have like 20 school friends and 3 close friends irl


----------



## okaimii (Sep 23, 2015)

I have many friends that I casually talk to during school and online but nothing more than that. Then I have 4 close friends that I hang out with and such.


----------



## Elijo (Sep 23, 2015)

I'd say two or three friends, and the rest are basically acquaintances as we never do anything out of school or talk out of school. I'm very anti social.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 23, 2015)

maybe like 4 close friends? i have a number of other friends mostly from being together in the same program for university, but idk. they're probably 'school friends.' i have a really close friend online though and she's been my ~e-bff~ for like...4 years. we talk nonstop on LINE literally everyday lmao


----------



## Yuni (Sep 23, 2015)

Two close friends, a close friend of six years who recently returned to his home country and my boyfriend whom I've only known for two years. 

I have one close online friend that I've known for 7 years now. We're hoping to meet up in two years time in Japan~~~~
My pilgrimage tours in Japan will never end at this rate...


----------



## Brad (Sep 23, 2015)

A ton.

I'm like, so cool.


----------



## milkday (Sep 23, 2015)

I have two super good friends (Kit & Cat) and one pretty good younger friend (Bianca). They're all I need


----------



## Jill (Sep 23, 2015)

Only like two- my Fiance and my best friend, who lives in Florida. I have a lot of people I'm Friendly with, but they're my fiance's friends, so to me they are friends by association.


----------



## disneydorky (Sep 23, 2015)

Probably two really close friends, maybe 3, but right now I don't live near them, so that sucks.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Sep 23, 2015)

Not many. I'm not that social and it's hard for me to find people that I have things in common with. It's also less easy to make friends when you get older. I would love to make some new friends but I feel like no one else wants new friends because they already have them.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 23, 2015)

None at all. Every time I get friends I end up losing them anyway.


----------



## samsquared (Sep 23, 2015)

I have a lot of friends IRL (ever since I went to college, I've really expanded my friend group) and that may be why I can't actually seem to make friends online. To be fair, I had a solid group of friends in high school, too (about 25 people give or take), but nothing like the 40 odd people I hang out with here, haha.


----------



## Joy (Sep 23, 2015)

I have like 5 good friends...? 
And 2 best friends


----------



## riummi (Sep 23, 2015)

how does one get a best friend


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 23, 2015)

I am a loner ;-;! My closest friend is a girl that I met since Kindergarten but she doesn't really like me. No one in the class likes me actually  Luckily, I'm having a fresh new start next year in high school!


----------



## Lily. (Sep 23, 2015)

6 or 7ish. I have 1 super close best friend (or boyfriend, I guess) I've knowen him since like 2nd grade, 2 really close friends, and 4 or 5 friends. The rest are all people that I sometimes talk to, but not really.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 24, 2015)

In real..... Life?

How does that even work?


----------



## Feyre (Sep 24, 2015)

i have alot of temporary friends that can leave me whenever they feel like it, and none that i can confide my problems with so maybe my dog counts as my friend? idk im not good with making friends anyway since im v quiet and boring :c


----------



## iamnothyper (Sep 24, 2015)

my friends come in "groups" lol and they are all good people, but no one im super close with anymore. now i'm just living in the middle of nowhere by myself while they are all still hanging out ,__, it sucks

though i think i have people where, if **** went down, i'm sure they'd be there for me. i'm such a ****ty friend idk why they deal with me.


----------



## iFallOutBoy (Sep 24, 2015)

Like 50 I get along with a lot of people in my school


----------



## riummi (Sep 24, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> my friends come in "groups" lol and they are all good people, but no one im super close with anymore. now i'm just living in the middle of nowhere by myself while they are all still hanging out ,__, it sucks
> 
> though i think i have people where, if **** went down, i'm sure they'd be there for me. i'm such a ****ty friend idk why they deal with me.



ooh same with me xD i have one small group of 2 others (my main friends i guess) and then all together a group of 8, then a group of 2 and a group of 4 o.e i hate not being able to hangout with them because i miss out on so much ;u;


----------



## doveling (Sep 24, 2015)

7 close friends in my group :>


----------



## jiny (Sep 24, 2015)

None



Yet.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Sep 25, 2015)

Too many as far as I'm concerned. Anybody who needs a few can take em.

IRL friends are great and all, but it's really hard work to keep up with everyone. Plus the drama is so annoying...


----------



## Merleawe (Sep 25, 2015)

I have at least 4 or so people I think I can really count on if times get tough and maybe 5 more that are acquaintances at my workplace that I enjoy speaking to. I am not really one to have many friends, but I have expanded my social network since meeting my husband which is nice haha


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 25, 2015)

One, and he lives a couple hours away.


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Sep 27, 2015)

zero.


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 27, 2015)

I have no close friends but basically everyone in my class is sort of a friends.


----------



## Kristen (Sep 27, 2015)

i used to have one good friend, but then i moved, so now i don't have any. i can't go to school or get a job (i moved countries so there's some official crap that needs to be done idek) sooooooo i'm kind of just stuck .-.

i have a few online friends i guess. they're not really "friends" per se, they're just people i talk to sometimes. one of them used to be a good friend but once she went from zero irl friends to 4, she started ignoring me all the time :|

i'm not that good at keeping friends and sometimes i like throwing pity parties for myself because of it, but i do always have my family, who tbh have been much better friends to me than anyone i've ever met

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raffy said:


> friends or close friends?
> 
> I have a big number of just friends maybe like 30 - 45
> 
> ...



it can be incredibly hard for some people to make friends. like i'm no good at talking to people irl, plus i lived in a small town where everyone had known each other their whole lives and weren't interested in making new friends. especially w/ me because i suck at socializing. :|


----------



## Tianna (Sep 27, 2015)

I don't even know who to consider my friends anymore... :/


----------



## Kristen (Sep 27, 2015)

Tianna said:


> I don't even know who to consider my friends anymore... :/



i know that feeling, i'm sorry ;-;


----------



## riummi (Sep 27, 2015)

im so jealous of those ppl who have so called "best friends" ;-; how can you be so close and share everything with someone. Or how you guys are practically siblings and stuff... I dont think there's anyone out there who i can consider a "best friend"


----------



## ThomasNLD (Sep 28, 2015)

Zero friends. 

I can`t even grasp the idea of what it should be like to have a best friend or good friend. 
Most days that makes me depressed as hell, but some days I`m actually quite happy about it. Those days scare me the most in honesty.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 7, 2022)

I had around 15 friends and 4 in my big friend group. Now I have none... This is because all of my friends forgot about me or didnt have my contacts. But my close friends all just changed and became really mean so I cut the friendship thread. Now I hope that next year when I can finally go back to in person school that I make tons of friends! I miss Phoenix, Madison, Kaydee, and Jaylen  If only you were still kind like you used to be......


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 7, 2022)

I have one best friend I've known for 6+ years in real life. No other real life friends

I don't know if I would consider my close friend group of 4 close friends at my online school online friends or real life friends because even though we live far away and we've never met in real life they don't really feel like friends I have on the internet because we hangout on weekends in webinars(it's like the exact same thing as zoom) and all except one shy friend we've all seen each other's faces and we use our voices a lot rather then type in chat so it feels so much more like I'm hanging out in person with them because I see their faces and hear their voices rather then just typing in chat and not knowing who the person is behind the screen if that makes sense? So if they would be considered real life friends on my terms then I would have 5 friends in real life.


----------



## jiny (May 7, 2022)

i literally posted on this thread back when i was in middle school  

but i guess i would say i have 5 friends irl?? i recently made these friends and i can confidently say they _are_ my friends lol, i had an old friend group back in freshman/sophomore year and i literally talk to none of them anymore, it’s senior year now and i made completely different friends lol


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 7, 2022)

I have a grand total of zero. I haven't had a friend IRL for 17 years and counting. It's admittedly been a lonely existence.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 7, 2022)

If I'm counting my husband, which I do because I consider him to be my best friend, then I have 1 friend in real life. I used to have a handful of friends, but we've all sort of drifted apart and haven't spoken in years.


----------



## Midoriya (May 7, 2022)

I have both a ton of friends in real life and online, but only a select few that I hang with regularly.


----------



## Croconaw (May 9, 2022)

For people that I talk to enough to actually consider friends, I’d say three. However, that doesn’t mean I don’t have friendly conversations with other people. I’m just careful about who I open up to and consider my friend.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 9, 2022)

I have 3 close friends and a total of 8 friends in my friend group. I used to have many more back in high school/university, but I haven't spoken to some of them in years.


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 9, 2022)

My whole class is my friends but I don't have close friends...


----------



## Chris (May 9, 2022)

The short answer is: a lot. I couldn't possibly count them. I'm very outgoing, form connections very easily, and if you're in my life I make a point of being there for you 100%. My most used phone app is WhatsApp, and I know all of my contacts IRL. There are 20+ people I speak casually with every single day, and if not then every couple of days. I try to see them all in person regularly too. And there are several dozen more I could phone up right now and ask, "do you want to get a drink this week?" and they're bound to say yes if they're free.

I met my closest friend in 1995. I consider her my sister.


----------



## Neb (May 9, 2022)

I have 4 irl friends at the moment, but I don’t to them very often. My online friendships, hobbies, and college classes have eaten up all of my social energy. I feel bad about it because they’re all nice people.


----------



## nyx~ (May 9, 2022)

I have about 4 friends irl, with 3 of them I've known for 11+ years. I used to have more but just about all of them became one sided friendships where I would be the only one to reach out and invite them to things so I just gave up. That happening to me too many times caused me to just stop trying to make new friends, so the few I have left are stuck with me lol.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (May 9, 2022)

Right now: Not too many. Definitely had the most friends back in college. Having a full-time job at a place without opportunities to make friends and moving puts a damper on things.

Also, my work starts and ends oddly late. Typically I don't finish work until 8 pm which means I don't have opportunities to participate in activities/meet people during the week. That makes it a lot more difficult to make friends. Typically, on weekends I hang out with my bf unless if he has other plans then I'll try to participate in things to meet new people/try to spend time with potential friends.

I tried joining a volunteer group but in the country I live in it's mostly only middle-aged and up people who participate (and there's a big divide between age groups) so I think I need to keep looking elsewhere. Since it's also culturally insular that poses issues for people making friends here and even nationals have difficulty with making real friends. If I was back in the US I'd have an easier time.

At this point, there's only 1 friend I've keep up with consistently. We've been friends for 7 years now, I just realized. He's very patient with my even when I've taken long times to text back (not sure if it's more my adhd or my anxiety but it's a real issue). Although since I moved we live far away and in opposite time zones. Sometimes I try to reconnect with old friends/they reach out to me but it always ends in them stopping replying at some point.

I have good online friends from ACC, we talk on Discord and do orgs.

Tbh this has been something I've thought a lot about recently. I find joy in being a part of a community and spending time with friends but can't seem to build solid connections. This has been affecting my daily mood and mental health greatly for the past year or so. I had a best friend for a few years but had to cut it off last year. He took up all of my time and sort manipulated me into not make other friends/keeping up with other friends/changed how I viewed reality so now I have to try to make up for lost time but it's been difficult. If anyone has any advice I'm all ears.


----------



## Franny (May 9, 2022)

i have friends i knew irl then moved away, that would be 2 people.
now the only "irl friend" i have is my boyfriend.


----------



## DaisyFan (May 9, 2022)

None unfortunately. I have a few people who I can talk to, but I don't consider them as friends.


----------



## Shawna (May 9, 2022)

I've had plenty over my school life years (though we never hung out outside of school).  Unfortunately, I have drifted away from most of my friends due to graduating (in June 2016) and moving out of that town in 2019.  I have not been able to make any friends in my current town due to the pandemic.

However, there is one friend that I still chat with occasionally.  She is quite younger than me (she's 14, I am 23).  I actually met her in waaaay back in 2008 or 2009 when she was just a toddler because my mom babysat her for a period of time.  Then in 2017 (god, I miss that year), my mom started babysitting her again and we just enjoyed each other's company.  I have a lot of wonderful memories of eating fast food, ice cream, watching movies, and just doing fun things with her. :,,,,,)

She talks about when she is old enough to drive (which will be in October 2023, I believe) she will come to visit me, despite being 8 hours apart, and that I am one of her longtime closest friends. <333

We also talk about how we will eat Dairy Queen and watch _Planes_ because we did that a lot in 2017 and 2018, and _Planes _is one of our favorite movies <33333


----------



## Seastar (May 10, 2022)

I don't have any. All of my friends are online ones.


----------



## Gene. (May 10, 2022)

Only about one rn, but it seems that since the semester is over and they no longer need someone to chat with during class, its back to zero. but having all those online friends that really care about me makes it okay :]


----------



## vinnie (May 10, 2022)

I've always had some trouble making friends, especially in school. I would have a group of friends, then they just turn their backs on me. It made me extremely nervous to make any friends. Though, I quickly got over that fear and found my 3 best friends in 7th grade. I have one very close friend that I've known since Kindergarten. He and I are still great friends. So, overall, I have 4 friends. I consider them all my best friends.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 10, 2022)

None. They all forgot about me and some even backstabbed me. Even my so called "best friend" ghosted me. I don't want to talk about it...


----------



## TalviSyreni (May 12, 2022)

Just one although at the moment our relationship isn't as close as it was once was now that she has a boyfriend. I probably only hear from her once a month at best and even then our conversations don't seem to last as she has a habit of not replying back after a while. Sadly though it's not uncommon for some friends to ditch those who have been in their lives for a long time in favour of a boyfriend or girlfriend instead.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 12, 2022)

Close/best friends: 2, and „normal“ friends: around 15 maybe. I don’t count them, lol. I used to not have any friends except for family members. I am glad and grateful to have lots of friends now. To anyone on here saying they have no friends: Your time will come. There are people out there who like you the way you are, and you will find them. <3


----------



## xara (May 12, 2022)

none. i haven’t had an irl _acquaintance_ in years, let alone a friend lmao. some of it has to do with my not having a job, doing school online and the pandemic, but i didn’t have any irl friends before 2020, either. i have really bad social (and general) anxiety, to the point that i avoid talking to or being around people as much as i can. the only people i really have to talk to or do stuff with are my negative, emotionally immature parents and that is... quite a lonely feeling lol, and definitely not great at all for my mental health. i want and wish i had an irl friend _so bad_ so that i’d actually have someone to rely on, hang out with and talk to, but i’m always so terrified of saying or doing something stupid or being rejected that i just don’t bother putting myself out there. plus, with how bad my mental health is and how unstable i am, i don’t feel like i’m even _suitable_ to be anyone’s friend. i’m no longer the kind of person who takes her anger or problems out on her friends, picks fights or ghosts people for weeks at a time, but i’m still a mess and i require a lot of space and socializing breaks sometimes, and i know that can be exhausting/annoying. my mental health and temper interfered with literally all of my past irl friendships, and i’m terrified of that happening again even though i _am_ better, so i purposely stay away from people. i’m fatigued and depressed pretty much all of the time which means i can’t talk to, check in on or do stuff for my friends as much as i’d like, so i don’t feel like i’m much of a friend at all anyways lol. it sucks because while i do enjoy my space and personal time, i’ve learned that being so isolated from people all the time is extremely detrimental to my well being, and the worst part is is that i’m actually becoming used to it. i’m becoming used to not having to leave my house for school or anything, to not taking care of myself as much as i should be, etc, and it’s scary. i don’t want my only socialization to be with my parents. i don’t mind spending time with them, i just wish they weren’t the _only_ people i have to spend time with. i wish i had a friend to do stuff with for once instead of it always being my mom. i‘m hoping that starting therapy (and maybe going on some new meds) will help me with this a bit, because i don’t want to be alone for the rest of my life. i want and need a social life desperately.

my social skills are somewhat better online, though. i’m still awkward and bad at reaching out to people first because i never want to annoy or bother them, but i’m definitely more bold. i have quite a few online friends and acquaintances as a result, and while i don’t talk to them as much as i would like to due to the depression and fatigue, they all mean a lot to me. <33 definitely wish i knew them irl though so that we could hang out lol.


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2022)

xara said:


> - snip -



If we knew each other in real life I'd love to hangout as friends with you.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 12, 2022)

It's... Complicated. I have one person that I consider a true friend, and I get along with some of that person's other friends. But I'm not sure if they consider _me_ as their friend, and I don't wanna ask either so I just refer to them as my acquaintances.


----------



## Alyx (May 12, 2022)

I don't have any friends that come from my town, but I have plenty of online friends that I've met in person, and some I haven't met yet, but they're all my friends, regardless of where I've met them. It's around 5-7 people.


----------



## CrazyMario64 (May 14, 2022)

I don’t even know I have a lot and most of them I haven’t seen in forever.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 14, 2022)

I guess, 5?

One friend which I had since third grade doesn't really talk much anymore. I think it may be due to, stuff but not really sure. They were a best friend for a long time. I had another but is very busy and occupied with personal problems that I usually never hear from them except once every 3-5years if that. So, I'm not really sure I would count them as friends anymore??

However, there are some people at church who do come over and eat with us, so I guess I can say they are friends.  They come over and visit more than family members do lol. And they are nice and not mean or judgy.


----------



## slzzpz (May 15, 2022)

IRL friends? None ever since I moved. I still keep in touch with all my friends from back home via discord but obviously not being able to actually hang out with them isn't the same. Of course playing games and chatting all day is great but IRL interaction is something I do miss.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (May 15, 2022)

Honestly none, maybe four at the most? I'm honestly fine with it though, I've learned to be my own best friend


----------



## Romaki (May 15, 2022)

Like one... I'm social, but I have trouble letting people in.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 20, 2022)

(well since the old thread was closed I might as well post this here) Truth be told I don't have anymore friends and I prefer not to have any friends give how I have so much bad experiences with them. If there is one thing my therapist told me its this "Sometimes its best not to have a lot of friends when you've been hurt by ones who were suppose to be your friend but they turned against you. Always trust your gut whenever you feel like something isn't right and be around those who support you the best. Its all about quality rather than quantity"

I am glad I don't feel too bad about not having any friends because at least I have some people in life who support me for who I am.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 20, 2022)

I had quite a few growing up, but when you get older you start to just want a couple of good, close friends and that's it. 

My friend group has gone down to 5. I don't have any interest in making any new ones. I kinda enjoy being by myself most of the time anyway.
I would prefer to have a couple good ones than a bunch of them who probably aren't even that great of friends.


----------

